# Sportex Absolut 2702



## nekrobiose88 (7. April 2013)

Hat irgendjemand schon erfahrungen gemacht mit der oben genannten Spinnrute oder allgemein mit der neuen Absolut Serie? Im Netz findet man hauptsächlich Herstellerinfos aber kaum Erfahrungsberichte. |bigeyes


----------



## Bobster (7. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Falsches Forum und keine Forumssuche :g

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258129


----------



## nekrobiose88 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



Bobster schrieb:


> Falsches Forum und keine Forumssuche :g
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258129



Warum bin ich im falschen Forum? Die Suchfunktion hab ich benutzt nur reichen mir diese Infos nicht aus. Bei uns in der Umgebung hat ein neues Angelgeschäft aufgemacht wo man 20% Rabatt bekommt auf den ersten Einkauf, leider haben die diese Ruten nicht da sondern müßen sie bestellen. Hab mir erhofft ein paar erfahrungen von Besitzern zu bekommen damit es kein Fehlkauf wird.:g


----------



## Bobster (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Also auch den Tröt nicht gelesen |uhoh:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3858504&postcount=52

in dem Link haben doch 1-2 Leute über die Absolut geschrieben.
Schreib die doch mal per pn an !

Falsch machen kannste mit der sicherlich nichts...ob es das ist was du suchst und bracuhst ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

liegt wohl einfach daran, dass die rute a) noch nicht lange draußen und b) recht teuer ist --> dürfte daher wohl noch nicht so weit verbreitet sein

ich hatte die kürzlich auch schon trocken in der hand und direkt mit der styx B verglichen

fühlte sich beim probewedeln an wie ne noch schnellere, sensiblere und leichtere styx B

aktion beider ruten war etwa dieselbe, war auch jeweils ne rolle mit geflecht dran montiert - beide echt schnell, aber ohne zuuuuuuu ultra-straff zu sein.

haben mir beide sehr gut gefallen, echte top-geräte. die styx ist halt nen tacken günstiger und leichter. den unterschied beim gewicht empfand ich jetzt aber keinesfalls tragisch, bin diesbezüglich eh recht unempfindlich.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



Bobster schrieb:


> Also auch den Tröt nicht gelesen |uhoh:


 
Ich hab den Thread gelesen |rolleyes


----------



## nekrobiose88 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> liegt wohl einfach daran, dass die rute a) noch nicht lange draußen und b) recht teuer ist --> dürfte daher wohl noch nicht so weit verbreitet sein
> 
> ich hatte die kürzlich auch schon trocken in der hand und direkt mit der styx B verglichen
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den ersten hilfreichen Beitrag :m
Und wie findest du die Qualität?


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Die Qualität war sehr gut - da bin ich echt pingelig und schau sehr genau hin, vor allem bei nicht gerade niedrigen Preisen.

Waren keinerlei Mängel zu entdecken - weder bei Absolut noch bei Styx. Alle Ringe in einer Flucht, keine Lacknasen, Griffmaterial jeweils sehr angenehm.

Mir persönlich gefiel der etwas längere Foregrip der Styx besser, da ich oft mit der ganzen Hand vor der Rolle kurble.

Dran montiert war jeweils ne 4000er Rarenium, damit war die Balance sehr in Ordnung. Das Gesamtgewicht war krass niedrig - dürfte man stundenlang mit angeln können.

Ich schätze mal, mit der Absolut dürftest Du - falls sie für Deine Bedürfnisse richtig sein sollte - nichts falsch machen. Der Kollege hatte auch ganz leicht mal mit dem Finger an die Spitze getippt - das hat man im Griffteil gespürt, ohne den Finger direkt an den Blank zu legen.

Kostet zwar, ist aber glaube ich echt ne Top-Rute. In irgend nem aktuellen Presse-Text wird auch was zu den Ringen gesagt - da steht, dass das wohl doch Fujis sind.

Zum praktischen Einsatz kann ich wie gesagt leider nichts verlauten lassen - war nur Trockenwedeln. Aber das hatte sich äußerst gut angefühlt.

Wenn es die Finanzen zulassen, wird es bei mir eine der beiden Ruten. Da werd ich die minimalen Unterschiede nochmal exakt vergleichen und mich dann entscheiden, welche besser zu mir passt.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das hört sich doch ganz gut an. Ja die Styx ist auch ne schöne Rute find ich, ich hab die Absolut auch nur ins Auge gefasst wegen dem 20% Eröffnungsrabatt B-).


----------



## nekrobiose88 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Ich hab gerade gesehen das Sportex via Facebook einen Kurztest der Zeitschrift Angelwoche veröffentlich hat wo die 2702 auch sehr gut abschneidet. Ich zitiere : " Im Praxistest zeigt sie ihr ganze Kraft, Leichtigkeit und Performance. Diese Rute ist wirklich ein Traum"#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Ahhh genau, die Angelwoche wars. Der ganze Testbericht steht auch auf der Sportex-Page, da hatte ich das gelesen.

Da ist in der linken Artikelspalte von "Fuji-K-Ringen" die Rede - Sportex selbst schreibt ja nix zu den Ringen bei Styx und Absolut, nur zum Fuji-Rollenhalter.

Meinem Gefühl nach verhielten sich die Ruten so:

Styx = Porsche
Absolut = Porsche mit Turbo-Booster


----------



## nekrobiose88 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Ja das mit den Fuji K Ringen und Fuji Rollenhalter hab ich auch gelesen. In 2 anderen Foren wurde unter anderem geschrieben: 

"Ich hatte heute erstmalig eine Sportex Absolut in der Hand und die Ashura Artist 210MH....wow, das sind mal richtig starke und leichte Ruten nach meinem Geschmack. Sehr, sehr geil....insbesondere hat mich die Sportex überrascht. Endlich mal was von denen, was ich unter einer modernen Spinnrute verstehe - absolut neu für Sportex, was die da zeigen; dünner und starker Blank - leicht konnten sie mit der Styx schon, aber die war mir immer noch zu dick vom Blank."

"Habe gestern mal die neue Absolut Vertikal als Multi-Version in der Hand 
gehabt und auch getestet, ich habe echt Angst bekommen, wie der Verkäufer 
sie so rumgebogen hat, das sich Spitze und end berührten, absolut der 
Wahnsinn, super leicht, und trotzdem mit einer solchen Power.
Werde sie mir nächste Woche holen"

Ich finde das hört sich doch ganz gut an, am Freitag oder Samstag werd ich mal zu dem Laden fahren und die 2702 bestellen :g


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Cool, viel Spaß! Kannst ja kurz berichten, wenn sie da ist!


----------



## nekrobiose88 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Mach ich


----------



## tincatinca (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Ja, bitte unbedingt einen Praxistest!
Hatte die Absolut heute im Laden wieder in der Hand und ich finde sie umwerfend. Leider habe ich vor kurzem auf dem Rollensektor schon etwas Geld ausgegeben...#c

Denke übrigens dass die Hyperion einen etwas anderen Blank hat. Schade, denn ich mag am liebsten eine mit Korkgriff.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Heute hab ich eine Mail vom Angelladen erhalten das sie gestern nochmals Sportex Ruten bestellt haben, unter anderen die Absolut 2702. Falls die Lieferung rechtzeitig eintrifft kann ich sie Samstag gleich mitnehmen. Nen Praxistest werd ich auf jeden Fall machen nur dauert das noch ein wenig weil Hecht und Zander bei uns noch gesperrt sind...


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



> Denke übrigens dass die Hyperion einen etwas anderen Blank hat.


Das kam mir auch so vor im Vergleich, die Hyperion hatte ich da auch noch begrabbelt. Die erschien mir irgendwie ne kleine Runde weicher als Absolut und Styx. 

Dürfte super für Blech und Cranks sein, weniger als Gummifischrute/Jigge - die Aktion hat auf mich ein klein wenig "traditioneller" gewirkt. Quasi wie ne "Kev Pike in modern" oder so. 

Sehr gefallen hat mir übrigens auch die Catapult Stalker mit 2,75 lb. Das wird irgendwann meine Köfi-Hechtrute werden.

Na ja, aber erstmal auf ne Spinne sparen :q

Edit: Ähhhh, die Morion Stalker meine ich...


----------



## tincatinca (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das kam mir auch so vor im Vergleich, die Hyperion hatte ich da auch noch begrabbelt. Die erschien mir irgendwie ne kleine Runde weicher als Absolut und Styx.



Sehe ich genauso. Immer noch schnell und relativ straff im Vergleich zu anderen Spinnruten, aber doch mehr im modernen Allroundbereich angesiedelt. Wohl auch ohne Probleme für Gummi geeignet, aber wenn ich fast bloß mit Gummi fischen würde, dann wäre mir die Absolut vom Blank her lieber.

Für nächstes Jahr hoffe ich dann auf die Absolut mit Korkgriff:vik:
Aber ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



			
				tincatinca; schrieb:
			
		

> Für nächstes Jahr hoffe ich dann auf die Absolut mit Korkgriff:vik:
> Aber ist halt Geschmackssache.



Würd mir auch besser gefallen #6
Bei Bissclips in den Tacklenews wird die Absolut 2402 kurz vorgestellt, man sieht sie auch in Aktion, hab ich gestern gefunden:q


----------



## nekrobiose88 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

War heute im Laden, leider war die Lieferung noch nicht da, am Montag oder Dienstag sollte sie kommen, hab abzüglich dem Rabatt 279 € gezahlt für die 2702 #6.
Der Geschäftführer sagte das dass ne Wahnsinnsrute ist wo ich da bestellt hab, er hatte vor kurzen mal die 2101 in der Hand und war begeistert vom Gewicht und der Aktion :g. Man ist nicht bald Dienstag


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Yeah, super Preis! Isse schon da inzwischen?


----------



## nekrobiose88 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Nein  Am Samstag hieß es Montag oder Dienstag, am Montag hieß es im Laufe der Woche und Heute kam folgende Email: 
"Hallo, leider ist deine Rute derzeit nicht lieferbar. Wir haben bei Sportex über 30 Ruten bestellt und nicht einmal die hälfte war lieferbar. Ich bekomme allerdings erst am Donnerstag oder Freitag bescheid, wann die Rute bei uns eintrifft.
Sorry tut uns echt Leid."

Bin ich froh das bei uns Hecht und Co noch gesperrt sind sonst wär ich richtig genervt...


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Wird schon werden


----------



## nekrobiose88 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Bin eh von der geduldigen Sorte #6


----------



## tincatinca (24. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Bin eh von der geduldigen Sorte #6




Ich nicht 
Hast Du die Rute schon?


----------



## nekrobiose88 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Heute hab ich eine Email bekommen vom Händler, meine Rute ist auf dem Weg nachdem sie Druck gemacht haben, der normale Liefertermin laut Sportex wär im Juli gewesen....anscheinend haben sie irgendwo eine aufgetrieben meinte mein Händler, na ja mal überraschen lassen  Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall sofort wenn ich sie in den Händen hab, hoff mal vorm 1.Mai


----------



## bombe220488 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Hab mir die 2702 heute auch gegönnt...
Ich empfehle sie im Laden nicht in die Hand zu nehmen, danach musste ich sie einfach kaufen. 
Habe vorhin ein paar Würfe gemacht... Leider ist nichts hängen geblieben aber macht schon Laune 

Auch wenn ich mich bei dem Preis frage ob ich noch ganz frisch bin ^^


----------



## nekrobiose88 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Hab mir die 2702 heute auch gegönnt...
> Ich empfehle sie im Laden nicht in die Hand zu nehmen, danach musste ich sie einfach kaufen.
> Habe vorhin ein paar Würfe gemacht... Leider ist nichts hängen geblieben aber macht schon Laune
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich bei dem Preis frage ob ich noch ganz frisch bin ^^


 
 hört sich doch gut an #6


----------



## nekrobiose88 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Heute hab ich bescheid bekommen das die Rute angekommen ist, hab sie gerade abgeholt :g. Ich hab schnell mim Handy ein Bild geschossen.

http://www.directupload.net


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich bescheid bekommen das die Rute angekommen ist, hab sie gerade abgeholt :g. Ich hab schnell mim Handy ein Bild geschossen.


 


Herrlich, die Farbe der alten "Turbo-Cast" aus den 80er 
Jahren. #6
Viel Spaß mit dem Stock.

P.S.

Habe mir letzte Woche die Tiboron 60 gegönnt.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Herrlich, die Farbe der alten "Turbo-Cast" aus den 80er
> Jahren. #6
> Viel Spaß mit dem Stock.


 
Das Orange ist in Natura ein wenig heller als auf dem Handyfoto  


j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche die Tiboron 60 gegönnt.


Ich find den Rollenhalter und den Korkgriff der TiBoron schöner als den der Absolut :m 

Die Verarbeitung der Absolut ist tadellos, alles so wie es sein soll, mehr braucht man nicht dazu sagen #6 und beim Trockenwedeln macht die Rute einen supergei*en Eindruck :g 
Am 1.Mai gehts mit Gummishads ans Wasser |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Das Orange ist in Natura ein wenig heller als auf dem Handyfoto
> 
> Ich find den Rutenhalter und den Korkgriff der TiBoron schöner als den der Absolut :m
> 
> ...







Ich beneide dich.:m
Hatte ich mir auch für den Ersteinsatz vorgenommen, aber die dicken Mamas und Großbarsche haben leider noch nicht
entbunden.#d
Werde sie die nächsten 2 Wochen noch in Ruhe lassen, auch
wenn es in den Fingern kribbelt.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Hab nochmal ein Bild gemacht, dieses mal passt die Farbe aber der Durchmesser des Blanks schaut größer aus wie in Natura |uhoh: Hoff das morgen das Wetter passt :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ein Bild gemacht, dieses mal passt die Farbe aber der Durchmesser des Blanks schaut größer aus wie in Natura |uhoh: *Hoff das morgen das Wetter passt :g*


 


Das Wetter passt.:m :c
Übrigens , gute Montage des Gummis.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das Wetter passt.:m :c
> Übrigens , gute Montage des Gummis.


 
Na ja, bei uns regnets gerade :c


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Na ja, bei uns regnets gerade :c


 

Ist meteorologisches anfüttern.
:m


----------



## nekrobiose88 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ist meteorologisches anfüttern.
> :m


 

|muahah::m


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Na ja, bei uns regnets gerade :c


 

Habe ich mitbekommen, aber du trägst doch auf deinem Avatar eine schöne Regenjacke, Löcher drin?


----------



## nekrobiose88 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe ich mitbekommen, aber du trägst doch auf deinem Avatar eine schöne Regenjacke, Löcher drin?


 
Nö  
Selbst wenn morgen die Welt untergeht nehm ich mir die Zeit um die Rute zu testen :m


----------



## nekrobiose88 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Alsooo, ich war heut für 3 Stunden am Wasser, leider ist der See heut gut besucht, zu gut für meinen Geschmack, ich hatte ca 100m Ufer mit einer Maximaltiefe von ca 1,50 Meter um mich auszutoben. Ich hab verschiedene Kunstköder von ca 10g bis 30g ausprobiert. Die Absolut macht sich absolut gut, bin begeistert. Gefangen hab ich in dieser Zeit nur 2 untermaßige aber schön gefärbte Hechte und einen Barsch. Zur Aktion kann ich somit leider noch nicht viel sagen nur das sich eine Spitzenaktion angedeutet hat. Die Rückmeldung der Rute ist genial.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Alsooo, ich war heut für 3 Stunden am Wasser, leider ist der See heut gut besucht, zu gut für meinen Geschmack, ich hatte ca 100m Ufer mit einer Maximaltiefe von ca 1,50 Meter um mich auszutoben. Ich hab verschiedene Kunstköder von ca 10g bis 30g ausprobiert. Die Absolut macht sich absolut gut, bin begeistert. Gefangen hab ich in dieser Zeit nur 2 untermaßige aber schön gefärbte Hechte und einen Barsch. Zur Aktion kann ich somit leider noch nicht viel sagen nur das sich eine Spitzenaktion angedeutet hat. Die Rückmeldung der Rute ist genial.


 

Ist doch ein gelungener Start.#6
Meine Tibo muß leider noch ein paar Tage warten, da die Hechte noch nicht gelaicht haben.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Ja war wirklich kein schlechter Start, hätte aber mehr Spass gemacht wenn bei uns das Wetter nicht so grauenhaft wäre :g


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

@ TE:

Cool, da scheint die absolut ja das Richtige für Dich zu sein! Ich gratuliere, viel Spaß mit dem Teil  

Deine Schilderungen bestätigen meine Eindrücke vom Trockenwedeln, scheine mich nicht geirrt zu haben.

Wie werfen sich die leichtesten Köder um 10 g damit? Kommt man da noch einigermaßen auf Weite?


----------



## nekrobiose88 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ TE:
> 
> Cool, da scheint die absolut ja das Richtige für Dich zu sein! Ich gratuliere, viel Spaß mit dem Teil
> 
> ...


 
Danke schön  Also ich hab mal ne Stunde mit 10gr Jigköpfen geworfen, hat ganz gut funktioniert #6 Wenn das Wetter bei uns besser wird versuch ich später mal schwerere Köder


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*

Das wäre echt super! Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen der absolut und der Styx B...

Beide sind echte Höllenruten, an denen ich überhaupt nichts auszusetzen habe und die ich als gleichwertig betrachte - jetzt muss ich mich halt quasi noch in puncto eigene Geschmackssache entscheiden, welche mir davon letztendlich besser bzw. optimal liegt.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sportex Absolut 2702*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beide sind echte Höllenruten, an denen ich überhaupt nichts auszusetzen habe und die ich als gleichwertig betrachte - jetzt muss ich mich halt quasi noch in puncto eigene Geschmackssache entscheiden, welche mir davon letztendlich besser bzw. optimal liegt.


 
Da geb ich dir Absolut recht #6


----------

